# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Rắn trong văn hóa một số nước phương Đông

## dungntn

Rắn là loài sinh vật có mặt nhiều nơi trên trái đất.                          

Chính nét đặc  trưng sinh học của loài rắn đã góp phần quyết định ý nghĩa biểu tượng  của nó: cách di chuyển uyển chuyển và sự siết chặt trong động tác bắt  mồi khiến nó biểu trưng cho sức mạnh; sự lột da biểu trưng cho sự tái  sinh; nọc độc của rắn có liên hệ đến đặc tính xấu; tính lưỡng giới tượng  trưng cho khởi nguồn của vũ trụ; thân hình rắn là một đường ngoằn ngoèo  không đầu không đuôi kéo dài vô tận hoặc là một đường tròn thể hiện  tính luân hồi của sống và chết. 

Trong một số nền văn hoá, rắn là một siêu biểu tượng, biểu trưng cho sự   sống, cho nước và lửa, cho linh hồn và nhục dục, huỷ diệt và tái sinh,   sự linh hoạt và thụ động, quyết đoán và đa nghi… Ở các quốc gia phương  Đông, đặc biệt là các nền văn hoá gắn với nông nghiệp vốn rất quan tâm  đến các hiện tượng thời tiết thì rắn có một vị trí quan trọng.


 
Ấn Độ, trong tiếng Phạn, Naga có nghĩa là con rắn lớn, cũng là tên gọi  của vị thần rắn trong Ấn Độ giáo (Hindouisme). Rắn Naga được gắn với hai  vị thần quan trọng là Vishnu và Shiva, với ý nghĩa cuộn tròn lấy cái  gốc của trục thế gian, biểu trưng cho sự sinh thành, phát triển và huỷ  diệt, nâng đỡ và bảo đảm sự ổn định của thế giới. Người Ấn cho rằng mọi  ngôi nhà phải nằm ở vị trí trung tâm của thế giới và được một con rắn  Naga cõng. Do vậy, muốn cất nhà, “người ta đóng một chiếc cọc vào đầu  con Naga nằm dưới mặt đất tại vị trí được một thầy phong thuỷ xác định. 

Rắn không chỉ xuất hiện nơi các lễ hội quan trọng trong đời sống tâm  linh mà còn in đậm nơi các kiến trúc và điêu khắc như là một biểu tượng  của sự bất tử, người bảo vệ. Hình ảnh dễ bắt gặp nơi các đền đài, chùa  chiền và dinh thự ở Ấn Độ là hình ảnh vị thần cầm rắn trên tay hay để  rắn quấn quanh mình.


 
Với đất nước Campuchia, rắn hổ mang còn tượng trưng cho thần Siva tối cao nắm giữ trong tay sự hủy diệt và tái sinh. 


 
_Nagini (công chúa rắn Naga) trên bậc thang chùa  Phra Keo, Bangkok (Ảnh: Phan Anh Tú)_Với người Thái Lan, rắn là âm, là hồn của âm vật, là thần mẹ và trong  nghệ thuật, vẻ đẹp nữ tính của người phụ nữ được gắn với vẻ đẹp của rắn.  Do vậy, người Thái không giết rắn một cách bừa bãi. Trong văn hoá tâm  linh của họ, rắn là con vật linh thiêng, nó mang lại những may mắn cho  con người. Đó là lý do tại sao ở Thái có khá nhiều ngôi đền thờ rắn.  Trong chùa, họ thường đặt một đôi rắn vàng và rắn trắng. Rắn vàng tượng  trưng cho đất. Rắn trắng tượng trưng cho nước. Sự giao hoà của chúng sẽ  tạo ra cuộc sống yên lành, sự no ấm của con người.


 
Người Khmer vốn có tín ngưỡng bản địa thờ rắn Naga (tiếng Khmer gọi là  Niệk) chín đầu, là biểu tượng cho thần đất và thần nước, giúp ích cho  cuộc sống con người. rong kiến trúc nhiều ngôi đền cổ của người Khmer,  hình ảnh cầu vồng và rắn Naga tượng trưng cho cầu nối giữa trần gian và  cõi Niết bàn. Các phù điêu Naga nơi mái cuốn của ngôi chùa người Khmer  có ý nghĩa trong việc trừ tà, tránh hoả hoạn và bảo vệ đạo Phật.


 
Ở Trung Hoa, tín ngưỡng thờ rắn được biết đến khá sớm thể hiện qua hình  tượng thần Phục Hy đầu người đuôi rắn, thần Nữ Oa đầu người mình rắn.  “Các đền miếu thờ rắn ở Trung Quốc nhiều vô kể. Đặc biệt ở các tỉnh  Triết Giang, Phúc kiến, Quảng Đông thuộc miền duyên hải Hoa Đông và vùng  Lĩnh Nam Trung Quốc.

Trái ngược với các nước kể trên, Việt Nam cũng là một nước nông nghiệp  nhưng trong văn hoá dân gian Việt Nam, rắn không được xem là biểu tượng  gắn với tôn giáo (trừ trường hợp Phật giáo của người Khmer Nam Bộ) với  các vị vua khai quốc. Tục thờ rắn được xem là một tín ngưỡng nguyên thuỷ  của người Việt với hai ý nghĩa chính là vật tổ và thuỷ thần. 


(Theo didulich)

----------

